# to airstone or to not...



## louietsang (Jun 15, 2012)

ill be running a small 10 gallon with a betta and a few tetras (my main goal)

now my question is a airstone necessary for this small community to thrive? i do have a filter, but i had to add something to the water exit part to make it not splash as much for my betta. but the water still ripples.

so all in all the main question is the airstone/airpump necessary for this set up?


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

running airstone is up to you, i have 2 betta tanks, one with air stone, and one without air stone, its total up to you


----------



## louietsang (Jun 15, 2012)

i dont think the airstone will affect the betta tbh besides the current it causes on it's swim issue, i was just more curious if the school of tetra's would utilize it or not...


----------



## gar1948 (Jan 25, 2012)

The airstone may cause some surface turbulence which helps gas exchange at the surface but thats about it.


----------



## louietsang (Jun 15, 2012)

thanks, yea i guess ill do w/o it


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I use air stones in our hot summers because fish suffer from low oxygen levels in an over hot water so they can be useful for a quick fix in some situations but most of the time they are just for if you like the look of it.


----------



## fishguy2727 (Sep 5, 2011)

The bubbles themselves do actively aerate. 

I recommend and run air on every freshwater tank, I have seen them save entire setups too many times to not. If the filter stops the air stone can save all the fish. They increase aeration and flow, and many fish like them. No reason not to except for the minor expense.


----------



## louietsang (Jun 15, 2012)

^my only fear it's a small 5 gallon tank, and the airstone i own causes too much current included w/ the filter. the betta just bounces back and forth from the current is my main issue when both were running.


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

If you like, you can always substitute the airstone for a chopstick - this will greatly reduce the current and still perform the same function but with much smaller bubbles.
IMO, an airstone contributes more in circulation than aeration.
The rippling shouldn't be a problem for the Betta and if you use a filter with a spray-bar, you can generate very little current indeed.
cb


----------



## fishguy2727 (Sep 5, 2011)

They sell air control valves that would allow you to cut back the amount of air going into the air stone.


----------

